
Muslim women ‘sterilised’ in China detention camps, say former detainees - throwaway2048
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/uighur-muslim-china-sterilisation-women-internment-camps-xinjiang-a9054641.html
======
xster
Looks like the article went out of their way to reference France24 and Nikkei
Asian Review as the source to the source to the information but didn't link to
what that source is.

------
rasz
Arent they simply following developed world?
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/18/canada-
indigen...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/18/canada-indigenous-
women-coerced-sterlilization-class-action-lawsuit)

~~~
throwaway2048
And what is the likelihood of a lawsuit against the Chinese government even
being allowed to occur?

